# Fed waters Red Snapper Extension!



## Beagler282 (Jun 14, 2017)

http://wkrg.com/2017/06/14/breaking-news-federal-red-snapper-recreational-season-extended/


----------



## oops1 (Jun 14, 2017)

I just posted this in another thread and was gonna start one on it. Good news


----------



## Beagler282 (Jun 15, 2017)

Certainly is good news. Headed back down next week to hit a few holes.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 15, 2017)

One guy made a statement that it would only help a few fishermen. Why is That?


----------



## campboy (Jun 15, 2017)

Thanks for posting!!


----------



## Beagler282 (Jun 15, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> One guy made a statement that it would only help a few fishermen. Why is That?



Not sure about that statement. There are a several folks that I know who are excited and will be hooking up their boats to go back for more.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Jun 15, 2017)

Probally because most people have smaller boats and can't or aren't willing to go past 9 miles with the weather like it has been.


----------

